# Jeff Bridges - His Healthy and Meaningful Life



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2013)

The Zen of Jeff Bridges...



> The Zen of Jeff Bridges
> 
> As he continues his 30-year-old campaign against hunger,
> the Oscar winner reflects in a new book on his mindful approach to
> ...



Read more: http://energytimes.com/pages/features/0613/bridges.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 22, 2013)

Good for him! 

I was never much of a fan of his, but I can appreciate the work he's doing now.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 22, 2013)

Always liked him movies but never enough to care what he was doing off film.  Good choice to make of using his time.


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 23, 2013)

I agree good for him.

I've always liked his movies too. He is most excellent in *The Men Who Stare At Goats*, the movie has a real Coenesque feel to it and it very funny. Also loved him in *True Grit*.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 23, 2013)

I've always been a fan and love his brother, Beau, and his dad, Lloyd.  All excellent actors w/o a hint of gossip or Hollywood publicity other than for their acting.  I admire actors who can earn millions, but remain grounded and very family oriented, remaining in long term marriages.  You don't see it often.  

Jeff's dedication to the plight of the hungry and poor is very typical of how he's lived his life (as I've read) and shows how he was raised.   His dad would be so proud!  Warms my heart...


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 23, 2013)

Katybug said:


> I've always been a fan and love his brother, Beau, and his dad, Lloyd.  All excellent actors w/o a hint of gossip or Hollywood publicity other than for their acting.  I admire actors who can earn millions, but remain grounded and very family oriented, remaining in long term marriages.  You don't see it often.
> 
> Jeff's dedication to the plight of the hungry and poor is very typical of how he's lived his life (as I've read) and shows how he was raised.   His dad would be so proud!  Warms my heart...


They are probably the only acting family that has never embarrassed themselves with crazy antics and bad behaviour!

A young Jeff Bridges. Oh Baby!


----------



## TICA (Nov 23, 2013)

The Dude is one of my favorite movies.   Good for him for trying to do some good.


----------

